# Air Play



## Aralf (11 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour, je viens de faire l'acquisition d'une TV de marque LG en prenant bien la précaution de la choisir parmi les TV compatibles Air Play. Mais ni mon mac (préférences système - moniteur) ni mon iPhone (centre de réglage) ne réussissent à la détecter en tant que tel. Elle est bien connectée en Wifi sur le même réseau... Est ce qu'il m'a échappé que je devais télécharger une appli? Si oui je ne la trouve pas... Est ce que le problème vient des réglages de la télé elle même (une vraie usine à gaz!) ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Janvier 2020)

Sans doute une option Airplay à activer sur la TV. Quel est le modèle ? Cela aidera pour la recherche d'une solution.


----------



## Aralf (11 Janvier 2020)

C'est une  LG OLED55B9 ; c'est également ce que je le suis dit, mais il y a une quantité de menus et de paramètres; et puis on a l'impression que Air Play n'est pas prioritaire, ils ne semblent traiter que le cas de screen share pour les autres tel. ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Janvier 2020)

Pas grand chose ici...





						How to use Airplay & what LG TV's support Airplay 2 | LG USA Support
					

How to use Airplay & what LG TV's support Airplay 2. Learn how to use, update, maintain and troubleshoot your LG devices and appliances.




					www.lg.com
				




Cette page semble bien mieux:





						Help library: Help library: LG TV support of Apple AirPlay 2 and HomeKit | LG Canada
					

Help library: LG TV support of Apple AirPlay 2 and HomeKit. Learn how to use, update, maintain and troubleshoot your LG devices and appliances.




					www.lg.com
				




Regarde la partie "Checklist", les "LG WebOS" ou "Homekit connection" sont sans doute la solution.


----------



## Alphamax (13 Janvier 2020)

J’ai une lg 55c9 et il a fallut que j’ajoute la tv dans homekit pour etre tranquille


----------



## Gilvoj54 (19 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai en ma possession une LG 55C9 également. 
Par contre j'ai énormément de saccade lorsque je fais Airplay. 
Avez vous le même problème ? une solution ?? Helpppppp


----------



## Benjing (4 Mai 2020)

J'ai eu le même problème, après l'acquisition de ma LG 49SM8200PLA.
L'iphone ne reconnaissait pas la tele et la tele ne reconnaissait pas l'iphone.
J'ai réussi ensuite à connecter les deux par Homekit (tu reçois le code à 6 chiffres sur ton iphone).
Je ne pouvais toujours rien streamer en airplay...
J'avais presque abandonné quand lors d'un essai (presque) de la dernière chance, la télé est enfin apparue sur l'iphone comme option... Totalement incompréhensible.
Je rencontre, par contre, toujours des problèmes car l'Airplay ne passe pas toujours du premier coup et ne marche pas lorsque la télé est connectée en filaire (même réseau pourtant...)
Deux moyens de résoudre le problème chez moi:

On/Off sur le Bluetooth de l'iphone, ce qui semble fonctionner dans 90% des cas (La reconnaissance n'est pas instantanée mais en laissant 10/20 secondes à l'iphone, la télé apparaît comme option dans Airplay)
Hard reset du wifi --> Je débranche et rebranche le routeur. Ca fonctionne dans 100% des cas...
Mon installation n'est surement pas optimale mais, au moins, ça peut être des pistes...


----------



## Zorglub38 (12 Juillet 2020)

J’ai le même problème de saccades en AirPlay sur ma lg 55sm9010. Je suis pourtant en wifi 5ghz et tout fonctionne par ailleurs. Une solution ?


----------



## litobar71 (12 Juillet 2020)

salut,

ma 55B9S fabriquée en juin 2020 lague un peu également en airplay en 720p/1080p (webOS 04.80.02) pour les vidéos donc clef/HDD sur les USB2...idem chez mon frère avec un modèle "haut-dessus".


----------



## Equizox15 (13 Novembre 2020)

Salut, 
Des nouvelles ? J'ai une OLED55CX6 et lorsque je projette mon macbook sur ma TV, la vidéo, le son sont succédés c'est insupportable. aucun soucis avec mon iPhone


----------

